# What is this green stuff? Is it harmful?



## Bumblebat (Oct 11, 2012)

I have tried looking it up and every result is for mold but it looks more like algae to me. I have scrubbed the wood but it always comes back. The wood is affixed to the tank and I probably wont be able to get it out.


----------



## KrewNK (Aug 27, 2021)

I would guess algae. I have some growing on some cork bark that is in a highly lit, highly misted part of my tank.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd put my money on algae. I don't know of any molds that look like that. I have some level of algae in all my tanks, and I don't bother trying to eradicate it.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I wish I had some growing in my vivs. I think it looks cool. lol


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Algae, definitely algae. In my tanks springtails and dwarf white isopods love grazing on any piece of hardscape that gets a nice biofilm of algae on it like that.


----------



## Bumblebat (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It sounds like it’s just algae and that makes me feel better. I will leave it alone.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I'm not saying it _is_ moss, but in my experience, this will _become_ moss if you give it time. Usually.


----------

